# Filter bag cleaning



## kb7kuh (Aug 17, 2018)

So my Dust collector inst. say to clean the top cloth filter bag with soap and water. How are you all cleaning yours? Thought about throwing it in the washing machine lol.



It's a Central Machinery 2hp and has the plastic lower bag for collection.


Thanks


Don


----------



## evilboweivel (Nov 3, 2018)

vacuum the inside best you can and then throw in the washer


----------



## Pretender (Jun 22, 2019)

Do yourself a favor and get a filter canister.
Yea they are a little expensive but worth it.
They keep more dust out of the air and dont need repeated cleaning.
I've had one on my collector for 15 years and have never taken it off.
I just spin the flappers about once a week and it's good. 
This is just an example. There are many brands. I think mine is a Dust Dog. I'm not sure they are still around.
https://www.amazon.com/Jet-708737-2-Micron-Canister-Collector/dp/B0002ZHF10


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Youre supposed to wash those? Why... i mean, its just gonna get dirty again the second you turn the machine on, and most of the time those fabric bags actually filter better once they have a bit of dirt closing up the pores. 

Just knock the bag around every so often to keep too much dust from building up and keep on keeping on. Cant imagine why youd ever need to wash them


----------



## kb7kuh (Aug 17, 2018)

Well I think that if the filter bag gets clogged, it will cut down the air flow decreasing the suction. Al least that's what I'm seeing now.


----------

